# Piratage compte iCloud



## Thibaut5202 (18 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Hier soir alors que j'étais sur mon MacBook, il est apparu 5 fois en l'espace d'une minute la fenêtre d'autorisation de connexion à iCloud avec comme lieu de connexion la Chine (identification en 2 étapes activées). J'ai bien sur refusé la connexion à chaque fois et j'ai immédiatement réinitialisé mon mot de passe iCloud.
Aujourd'hui j'ai réinstallé OS X et changer les mots de passe du trousseau.

Est-ce que je dois faire autre chose sur mon Mac ou mon iPhone ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

